# η κλήρα, οι κλήρες = offspring



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Η _κλήρα_ δεν είναι λέξη της αρχαίας· είναι μεταγενέστερη, γι’ αυτό κοιτάμε πρώτα τι λέει το λεξικό Κριαρά με τα μεσαιωνικά:

*κλήρα η*. 
*1)* Κληρονομιά, μερίδιο κληρονομιάς: _ο κληρονόμος ένι κρατούμενος να πάρει την κλήραν του αυθέντη του_.
*2)* Κληρονόμος· απόγονος, παιδί: _Έμνοξε … την κλήρα του Αρμάκιου στο θρόνο να τη βάλει._
*3)* Τάξη των ευγενών, αριστοκρατία: _Την κλήραν είχεν συγγενείς από της γυναικός του_. 
*4)* Κλήρος, ιερατείο: _ομοιάζεις_ (ενν. Πόλη) … _με την κλήρα σου το τάγμα των αγγέλων_. 
[<ουσ. _κλήρος_ ο με αλλαγή γένους ή, λιγότερο πιθ., _<κληρονομώ_. Η λ. στο Somav. και σήμ. ιδιωμ. (Μπόγκας Α´, κ.α.]​
Για τις νεότερες σημασίες και την ετυμολογία ας δούμε και το ΛΚΝ:
*κλήρα η* O25α : (λαϊκότρ.) 1. η γενιά: _Kακή κλήρα, κακό τέλος θα ’χει_. 2. τα παιδιά, οι απόγονοι: _Δεν άφησε κλήρα_. [μσν. κλήρα < κληρ(ώνω) (μσν. σημ.: ‘έχω κτ. σαν μερτικό μου’) -α (αναδρ. σχημ.)] ​
Τι λέει τo ΛΝΕΓ;
*κλήρα (η)* {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (λαϊκ.) 1. κληρονόμος 2. τέκνο, γόνος.
[ΕΤΥΜ. μεσν. < _κληρώνω_ (υποχωρητ.), κατά το σχήμα _σανίδα - σανιδώνω_, _κηλίδα - κηλιδώνω, λέρα - λερώνω_].​
Το ελληνοαγγλικό Κοραής ακολουθεί κατά βήμα το ΛΚΝ:
1 (προφ) stock, family. _*Κακή κλήρα, κακό τέλος θα ’χει.*_ = He’s from bad stock; he'll come to a sad end!
2 (προφ) offspring.​
ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ συμφωνούν στην ετυμολογία, αλλά θα πρέπει να συνδυάσουμε τη δεύτερη σημασία αφού η κλήρα μπορεί να είναι το ένα παιδί, μπορεί να είναι και περιληπτικό ουσιαστικό, πολλά παιδιά, απόγονοι. Πετυχημένο το *offspring* του Κοραή.


Μερικά σκόρπια παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:

Το γηραιό ζευγάρι απέκτησε επί τέλους κλήρα.
Δεκαοχτώ είσαστε, δεκαοχτώ να μείνετε και κλήρα να μην αφήσετε.
O Kωνσταντάρας, πώφερνε στον ώμο το παιδί του / σφαμμένο με τα χέρια του, μονάκριβή του κλήρα, / γιατί, κακούργιο, εντρόπιαζε τ’ άρματα, τη γενειά του. (Βαλαωρίτης)
«να στραμπουλήξεις με τη χεράρα σου και της κλήρας το λαιμό, να πούμε πως εγεννήθηκε παθαμένο το παιδί» (Παπαδιαμάντης, _Φώτα-ολόφωτα_)
Η κάθε μια πανδρεμένη, το λοιπόν, πρέπει να έχει μέρος για να ξεφορτώνεται την κλήρα της […] (Παπαδιαμάντης, _Δασκαλομάννα_)
Από τον Παπαδιαμάντη και μερικοί πληθυντικοί· οι κλήρες = τα παιδιά, ενίοτε τα παλιόπαιδα:

Και τα παιδία ακόμη, οι κλήρες αυτού του καιρού, η νέα πλάσις, την εμυκτήριζον, και της εφώναζαν: «Σκεύω Σαβουρόκοφα! Σκεύω Σαβουρόκοφα!» (_Βαρδιάνος στα σπόρκα_)
– Θα ησυχάσετε, βρε σεις, κλήρες; έκραζεν ο μπαρμπα-Δημητρός. (_Άγια και πεθαμένα_)
Έγινε για να μαζώνουνται οι κλήρες, τα παλιόπαιδα, τα διαβολόπουλα. (_Δασκαλομάννα_)

Στον πληθυντικό το βρήκα σε δύο άρθρα του Χρίστου Μπελλέ, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αν σημαίνει «οι κληρονόμοι» ή «τα παλιόπαιδα»:
Οι κλήρες της Νέας Τάξης, οι αυχμηροί λογιστές της κερδώας φρενίτιδας δεν ορρωδούν προ ουδενός. (11/8/2006)
Απροκάλυπτα, πλέον, απαξιώνουν την Ιστορία οι κλήρες της αχαλίνωτης παγκοσμιοποίησης απ’ τις αρχές του 1980 (21/8/2011)


Και, μια και είπαμε για _το έρεβος_ που έγινε _ο Έρεβος_, είναι δύσκολο, νομίζετε, να αλλάξουν γένος _οι κλήρες_; Ορίστε τι γράφει ο Ν. Γ. Ξυδάκης σχετικά με τον _Βαρδιάνο_:
Ακούω τους κλήρες, τους αγυιόπαιδες να μηνούν στη θεια–Σκεύω τη Σαβουρόκοφα ότι ο γιος της στέκει άρρωστος στην καραντίνα.

Ενώ ο Τσιφόρος στη _Μυθολογία_ του:
Ο Προμηθέας το πήρε κατάκαρδα. […] Τι θεός είναι κανένας άμα δεν ενδιαφέρεται παρά μόνο για τον εαυτό του και την οικογένειά του; […] Οι αφέντες είναι καλοί όταν εξυπηρετούνε τον λαό τους κι όχι άμα κάνουνε κουμάντο για τις κλήρες τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2011)

Πλην του ότι για πρώτη φορά άκουσα την "κλήρα", και ευχαριστώ, πρέπει μάλλον να μου κάνεις μάθημα και για άλλη λέξη που είδα πρώτη φορά: αυχμηρός: _"οι αυχμηροί λογιστές της κερδώας φρενίτιδας"._ Δες και το Γλωσσάρι της Ελληνορωμηοσύνης.


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εντύπωσή μου, αλλά συνήθως η κλήρα χρησιμοποιείται με αρνητική χροιά.


----------

